# Polaris Ranger 570



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Checked out the Ranger 570 yesterday at Mancuso's. They let me drive a demo and that really got me fired up to get one. 
My next stop will be the Yamaha shop on FM528 and see what they have
Any advice on the Ranger would be greatly appreciated or what to look at from Yamaha.:texasflag


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I almost suggest that in your other post. What we really need to know is what's your price range, and what exactly are you going to be doing with it.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I will be doing some some running around in the woods mainly. I do not need anything blazing fast or strong


----------

